# battery/trolling motor question



## jeremy5780 (May 12, 2014)

I have a 24volt trolling motor and a 12 volt cranking battery I want to wire it up so if I choose both on the battery selector the outboard will charge all the batteries as it is running then when I shut the outboard off I can select off on the selector and it will not drain my cranking battery. I want to wire it like the picture but wanted to get your input as far as any problems you may see!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/dualBattery.html

and

http://www.mbcboats.com/FAQs/FAQ.htm#How_do_I_set_up_my_batteries_for_a_24


----------



## jeremy5780 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks, looks like what I have.


----------

